# Questions on using set up mud.



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

When using set up mud on your mesh tape joints, how many coats do u need? (I was thinking one with set up then one with fininsh coat) And is there any kind of mud applicator to use for inside 90 degree corners when mesh tape is in the corner already? And what is the best angle tool to use with that procedure?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't use mesh and your problem is solved.... Fibafuse or tape and coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

lrees said:


> When using set up mud on your mesh tape joints, how many coats do u need? (I was thinking one with set up then one with fininsh coat) And is there any kind of mud applicator to use for inside 90 degree corners when mesh tape is in the corner already? And what is the best angle tool to use with that procedure?


before I went to ff I used this tool I made for mesh in corners and flats. the roller will push the mesh into the corner better then your finger
then used the tube to blast a beed of mud and flush it 
( 3'' flusher)..then you would let it set a little then fluhed it one more time or you would need to scrap it later( I used durabond not ez sand) then use AP mud the next day and flush ...after it would dry I would my 3 '' spotter along the edge. that's a lot of work ...

I do not do it this way anymore:thumbup: thank you FIBAFUSE


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Will i run into any problems with mesh tape? i've done it like that before and had no problems


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

lrees said:


> Will i run into any problems with mesh tape? i've done it like that before and had no problems


 mesh is made for plaster not mud...that why I used durabond for my tapecoat ...you will run into a problems with mesh mud


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> mesh is made for plaster not mud...that why I used durabond for my tapecoat ...you will run into a problems with mesh mud


Is ez sand pretty much the same as durabond?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Is ez sand pretty much the same as durabond?


Ez sand has small amount of vinyl in it. Durabond Does not.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Ez sand has small amount of vinyl in it. Durabond Does not.


Don't think that is true otherwise ez sand would stick better than durabond. Quickset ez sand doesn't stick well at all. Durabond on the other hand sticks very well.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Don't think that is true otherwise ez sand would stick better than durabond. Quickset ez sand doesn't stick well at all. Durabond on the other hand sticks very well.


Read the ingredients on the bags. The only difference I see between the two bags is that the white bag has vinyl in it. That would explain why white bag shrinks more than brown bag. Brown bag is as close as you will get to a traditional Plaster mix.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Don't think that is true otherwise ez sand would stick better than durabond. Quickset ez sand doesn't stick well at all. Durabond on the other hand sticks very well.


Well thanks guys!


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

lrees said:


> Well thanks guys!


So mesh tape will work with durabond?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> So mesh tape will work with durabond?


Yes. Mix the mud like Peanut butter, not soup. I like to let the batch sit and soak for a minuet, Then whip and go.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes. Mix the mud like Peanut butter, not soup. I like to let the batch sit and soak for a minuet, Then whip and go.


Well thanks, I appreciate it. What about how to put an easy application of durabond in 90 inside corners?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Well thanks, I appreciate it. What about how to put an easy application of durabond in 90 inside corners?


I use hawk n trowel to apply. Angle float to pull and level, pinch ends and feather with trowel. Then topping same way.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Glue or muddmaxx in your EZ sand will help with adhesion. For your angles there is a product called rapid coat by Lafarge. Made for embedding paper tape then you can topcoat in about hour. Works pretty good as long as its not to humid and you have a few fans on hand.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

boco said:


> Glue or muddmaxx in your EZ sand will help with adhesion. For your angles there is a product called rapid coat by Lafarge. Made for embedding paper tape then you can topcoat in about hour. Works pretty good as long as its not to humid and you have a few fans on hand.


Thanks. What do u mean by glue?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Irees did you do any research before asking this question... I'm not being a dink I'm just wondering because these questions have most likely been answered. ... Use tape or fibafuse if you don't have flushers or a compound tube .... Go get yourself some basic hand tools corner trowel or else use a 5" or 6" knife..... By the sounds of it your not doing a ton of taping right now so just some basic tools will help you


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Wood glue. The stuff in a bottle. Not the 3m spray can stuff. I normally use Muddmaxx by trim tex but in a pinch any standard carpenters wood glue will work. Add 3 or 4 ounces per batch of quick set. Works great with AP mud as well.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Irees did you do any research before asking this question... I'm not being a dink I'm just wondering because these questions have most likely been answered. ... Use tape or fibafuse if you don't have flushers or a compound tube .... Go get yourself some basic hand tools corner trowel or else use a 5" or 6" knife..... By the sounds of it your not doing a ton of taping right now so just some basic tools will help you


Ive done what I said. Had no problems. No one here seems to agree with it. I do more plastering than drywall. Im used to usibg mesh tape and would like to keep it that way. I appreciate everyone wh o answered to my questions. I thougt this website was for that.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

lrees said:


> Ive done what I said. Had no problems. No one here seems to agree with it. I do more plastering than drywall. Im used to usibg mesh tape and would like to keep it that way. I appreciate everyone wh o answered to my questions. I thougt this website was for that.


Brightstar said what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey easy now like I said I wasn't being a dink it was answered before that's all.... Use mesh all you want I was simply trying to help you out with a far better product fibafuse and use regular mud instead .... If you want to use durabond by all means then finish it with AP .... You will get a far better angle with tape and fibafuse then you will with mesh... You don't get a crisp apex


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Hey easy now like I said I wasn't being a dink it was answered before that's all.... Use mesh all you want I was simply trying to help you out with a far better product fibafuse and use regular mud instead .... If you want to use durabond by all means then finish it with AP .... You will get a far better angle with tape and fibafuse then you will with mesh... You don't get a crisp apex


Its cool. I just hate askin all these questions. Im young abd learnin.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if your looking for dry time FF is good for that as well :yes: and if you want to know something about drywall try search ...this is all old news:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

lrees said:


> Its cool. I just hate askin all these questions. Im young abd learnin.


And it's fine to ask questions I was simply trying to save you time and headaches like icerock said try the search option... It will pull up threads already dedicated to answering the same questions you may have and even some you didn't think of.... Everyone has to learn somewhere we as humans must learn to take advice when given and also take a chance to help learn what truly works for ourselves..... Remember advice is easy to give and yet it can also go in one ear and out the other .... It's the process of doing that we then truely learn from our mistakes


----------

